# Bikepark Deister/Wennigsen - Unterschriften



## winx (19. April 2007)

Hallo,

ein Wennigser von uns hat einen Termin mit dem Bürgermeister und anderen Verantwortlichen bzgl. dem Bau einer offziellen Strecke bei Wennigsen organisiert. Es sind auch Massnahmen geplant um Wennigsen für den Tourismous attraktiver zu machen. Dies ist unsere Chance. Wir werden ein Konzept erstellen und möchten Unterschriften sammeln.

Alles weitere und einen Vordruck für die Unterschriftenliste findet ihr hier:
www.bc-north.de/bikepark

Es wird in den nächsten Tagen auch ein Online-Formular geben aber handschriftliche Unterschriften sind generall besser.

Bitte helft uns und macht mit. Danke.


----------



## fabiansen (23. April 2007)

Meine Meinung zu eure Initiative ist, dass ihr sie ganz schnell stoppen solltet!
Durch Gespräche und Unterschriften, am besten noch Trailbegehungen mit offiziellen Würdenträgern wird das ganze Ausmaß, der MOuntainbikebewegung im Deister ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezerrt.
Wozu einen Bikepark mit Shuttle, das eh nicht genehmigt wird?
Lieber Grauzonen in denen wir geduldet werden, das läuft schon seit Jahren sehr gut.
Eure Initiative kann sehr schlimme Konsequenzen für alle Biker und Trails im Deister haben.
Der Deister ist nun mal kein Bikepark und wer nicht hoch kommt und auch das Schieben nicht erträgt, der soll bitte in den Harz, nach Winterberg oder sonstwo hin fahren anstatt zu versuchen aus dem Deister einen Bikepark zu machen!
Da könnt ihr noch so viele Unterschriften sammeln, das wird dem ein oder anderen Jadpächter und Förster gelinde gesagt am Arsch vorbeigehen, bei denen sieht das im Kopf nämlich ganz anders aus als bei den ultra vernetzten Freeridern:Besitzstandswahrungsreflexe aus der Feudalzeit werden da nämlich aktiv.
also mehr im Deister als im Netz surfen!
bis bald im Wald, Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (23. April 2007)

Das Ziel ist nicht ein Bikepark im Deister, das kommt auf der Webseite vielleicht falsch rüber. Wir möchten uns für eine offizielle Strecke einsetzen und uns in irgendeiner Form mit den Verantwortlichen einigen. Uns ist auch klar, dass dort kein Lift o.ä. gebaut werden wird.

Die Sache wurde bereits desöfteren durch diverse negative Zeitungsartikel in die Öffentlichkeit getragen.


----------



## Danno (23. April 2007)

also:

ich bin gebürtiger wennigser und mich kennen auch einige hier,demzufolge bin ich für einige hier nicht ein ganz fremder rowdie, der hier den deister verwüsten will.
ich bin mit einer derjenigen die sich dahinter klemmen, den deister attraktiver für wennigsen und für die biker zu machen.

wir gehen ja nicht gleich, an die jagdpächter etc. sondern wenden uns an den Bürgermeister und dem verien zur förderung des tourismus in Wennigsen.
Shuttleservice muss ja nicht gleich sein, sondern wir wollen erstmal nur erreichen, dass wir einen teil (grab) legal betreiben können und ihn auch der öffentlichkeit präsentieren können.
es hat vorteile für wennigsen!
und wenn wir denen zeigen, wieviele hier im Deister fahren werden die sich schon gedanken machen, was da für potenzial für die wirtschaft in Wennigsen bedeuten kann.
Hier ist besonders die Gastwirtschaft gemeint.
Der deister würde mit seinen strecken dann NOCHMEHR als aushängeschild dienen...
Mir geht es nämlich jetzt schon so, dass ich das Gefühl hab, dass einfach jedesmal wenn ich im Deister bin, neue Gesichter auf Grab und co. sehe...und ich bin recht häufig oben!
Wenn man zudem mal fragt, wo die Leute alle herkommen, wundert man sich, wie verbreitet der deister und seine trails in DEUTSCHLAND sind...von Hamburg bis münchen... von gladbach bis berlin!


wir werden sehen was die zeit bringt
gruß danno


----------



## Acki (23. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich muss leider auch meine Bedenken kund tun.

Es heißt ja immer so schön : " _Never change a winning system_ !"
Es ist ja zur Zeit so, dass das Biken natürlich nicht legal ist, aber niemand dagegen vorgeht. Solange das funktioniert, sollte man das meiner Meinung nach so belassen. Wir dürfen natürlich nicht zu frech werden und müssen es bei den jetzt vorhandenen Strecken belassen.
Die Gefahr, die ich bei der Aktion sehe, ist, dass es dann vermutlich nur noch eine einzige legale Strecke geben wird, was den Verlust unserer jetzigen Streckenvielfalt zur Folge haben könnte und sehr schade wäre.
Außerdem könnte das Ganze in einer bürokratischen Vereinsgründung oder Ähnlichem enden. Wir leben eben in Deutschland.
Desweiteren denke ich, dass der Bürgermeister auch nur eine Vermittlerrolle einnehmen kann, da der Wald teilweise Eigentum der Klosterkammer ist.
Im Extremfall könnte das Aufsehen oder der Ärger sogar so groß werden, dass es mit Biken bald ganz vorbei ist.
Ich will hier keine Schwarzmalerei betreiben aber auf die Risiken für unserere Interessen hinweisen.
Natürlich finde ich es sehr lobenswert, dass sich hier einige Leute engagieren und Mühe geben.
Ich will damit sagen, dass ich die Aktion erst ins Rollen gebracht hätte, wenn es kurz vor einem _ernsthaften_ Bike-Verbot stünde. Ich denke, die Zeit für so eine Aktion ist noch nicht reif.
Vieleicht kann man die Unterschriften ja solange aufheben.


Viele Grüße


----------



## xtccheetah (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

Warum macht ihr die Strecke in Misburg nicht fertig?
Begnügt euch doch erst mal damit und gründet doch
erst mal einen Verein damit ihr Referenzen vorzeigen könnt.

Schließe mich Fabiansen und Acki an. Glaube nicht
das dort was zu erreichen ist. Und wenn mich irren
sollte kann es sein, dass ihr noch eine Strecke runter
fahren könnt oder schlimmer gar nicht mehr.

Winning system vielleicht nicht, aber Running system
schon eher. Fahrradfahren ist eine Grauzone und solange
alle Ihren Spaß haben reicht das doch völlig aus. Offiziell
hin oder her, das Ergebnis ist gleiche, Fahrradfahren.
also wozu die Mühe?

Mal ganz ehrlich wie oft wurde so etwas versucht(1000 mal?) und
wie oft hat es geklappt(0 mal!).

Ich wünsche euch zwar Erfolg bei der Geschichte aber reißt nicht
alle anderen mit in Abgrund!

Gut gemeinter Rat belasst es bei der Strecke in Misburg, Bürokratie
ist keine Stärke von Bikern.

Viele Grüße


----------



## slaine (24. April 2007)

Hi,
nach meiner anfänglichen Euphorie für diese Idee will ich mich nun doch auch noch meinen Vorrednern anschließen und Bedenken äußern - ein Kollege von mir hat schon vor ein paar Jahren ein ähnliches Vorhaben mit der Jungen Union von Springe aus gehabt. Hierbei stellte dann die Kommune in Verhandlungen die Bedingung, dass (wie schon vermutet) nach dem Bau einer offiziellen Strecke auch nur noch diese genutzt werden dürfte. Das fände ich persönlich die Sache nicht wert.


----------



## el Lingo (24. April 2007)

Nur mal zum Verständnis: Es geht wohl eher darum, den Deiser ein wenig zu "öffnen" und ihn nicht zum Bikepark zu erklären. Vielleicht sollte man das dann eher als Bikeregion Deister bezeichnen, in der es verschiedene Trails gibt, die eben gerade NICHT illegal und nicht nur geduldet werden. Dies hätte schon viele Vorteile und würde weniger Ärger und mehr Rechte bedeuten. Das die ganze Sache sich in die falsche Richtung entwickeln könnte, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Im schlimmsten Fall wird sich nichts ändern, da vermutlich die meisten Jäger/Förster eingesehen haben, dass die Radfahrer eine große Menge sind und sie dagegen eh nicht viel machen können. Zudem stören wir nun wirklich nicht im Wald, da wir uns auf einige Wege beschränken. Somit wird das Aufkommen der Biker kanalisiert und man kann sie so aus ungewünschten Gebieten heraus halten.
Also, ab und an auch mal die positiven Seiten sehen. Schwarzmalerei ist genau so schlecht und gefährlich wie selbsterfüllende Prophezeihungen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2007)

hallo leute,

kann mich meinen vorrednern auch nur anschließen. belaßt es dabei und gut. im deister ist für alle was da, das dropland für die freerider , die trails für den "rest". warum wollt ihr schlafenden hunde wecken. es kommt dann noch soweit, daß die freerider ihr vorhaben vllt. durchbekommen, und damit den rest der szene gegen sich aufbringen, da der rest der trails dann als "no go area " verboten werden. nicht umsonst liegt ein fetter baum vorm ladies only.

daher ...  vielen dank für eure bemühungen bis hierhin, aber laßt es damit auch bewenden.

sören aus springe


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2007)

@ el lingo    habe gerade deinen beitrag gelesen. diese idee (bikeregion deister )finde ich allerdings echt super.wir sind ja auch öfters im solling unterwegs. dort haben sich auch mehrere gemeinden zusammen getan, kartenmaterial zur verfügung gestellt und beschilderte routen erstellt. mit trails usw. wenn sich alle gemeinden um den deister (springe, wennigsen, barsinghausen , nenndorf etc ) zusammenschliessen würden, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das da touristisch was zu machen wäre. wenn man in den einschlägigen bikebravos desöfteren liest, ist der deister der am schnellsten zu erreichende berg/hügel in der norddeutschen tiefebene, der auch oft von bremern, hamburgern und co. genutzt wird.solch ein vorhaben würde ich sofort mit unterstützen.


----------



## Danno (24. April 2007)

ALSO meine lieben Radsportler!

wie el lingo schon ganz richtig erwähnt hat, wollen wir den deister nur mehr "öffnen" und den deister als bikeregion erweitern/attraktiver machen.
Es wird sowieso bald was passieren, da es einfach immer mehr Leute gibt die auf den Trails in Vollschutz unterwegs sind.
Es kann entweder was positives oder was negatives bei rauskommen.
Um eine negative Reaktion zu verhindern,wollen wir lediglich den Menschen aus Wennigsen ...den Damen und Herren der Bauernforst etc. transparent machen, dass die jenigen, die die trails bauen und befahren nicht einfach 5 jungs aus der Dorfjugend sind, sondern aus ganz Deutschland kommen!
Der Deister wäre in dem Sinne ein Aushängeschild für Wennigsen und für die Region!
Ich komme aus Wennigsen und kenne einige dieser "Kritiker" der Deistertrails...
Man müsste denen halt nur klar machen WER WIR WIRKLICH SIND!
Und deswegen müssen WIR ALLE an einem Strang ziehen, damit wirklich was daraus werden kann.
Wir wollen hier keinen Bikepark alá Winterberg oder so auf die Beine stellen, sondern uns als Radsportler einfach nur ins rechte Licht rücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (24. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ el lingo    habe gerade deinen beitrag gelesen. diese idee (bikeregion deister )finde ich allerdings echt super.



Ihr solltet euch nicht so sehr auf die Bezeichnung "Bikepark" beziehen. Der Betreff war vielleicht etwas falsch gewählt.

Wie ich schon sagte, geht es viel mehr darum sich mit den Verantwortlich in irgendeiner Form zu einigen. Wie das ganze dann bezeichnet wird und in welcher Form es umgesetzt wird, ist völlig unklar.

Angenommen man würde eine offizielle Strecken bekommen. Natürlich funktioniert es dann nicht die anderen Trails zu sperren. Ich denke das wissen sogar die Pächter.


----------



## Kapuziner (24. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dort haben sich auch mehrere gemeinden zusammen getan, kartenmaterial zur verfÃ¼gung gestellt und beschilderte routen erstellt. mit trails usw. wenn sich alle gemeinden um den deister (springe, wennigsen, barsinghausen , nenndorf etc ) zusammenschliessen wÃ¼rden, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, das da touristisch was zu machen wÃ¤re.



So liebe Leute, ich bin zwar neu hier, mÃ¶chte mich aber dennoch gleich mal mit meiner Meinung einmischen. 

Den Ansatz von el Lingo finde auch ich sehr gut. Was spricht dagegen, die gesamte Region Deister besser zu vermarkten? Ich bin als âEingeborenerâ aus Springe schon lÃ¤nger an diesem Thema dran. Ich finde es bedenklich, wenn kommunale EntscheidungstrÃ¤ger das Thema âBiker im Deisterâ regelmÃ¤Ãig, strÃ¤flich vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Die Bike-Szene stellt schlieÃlich auch potenzielle Kaufkundschaft fÃ¼r die umliegenden Ortschaften dar, wie sie hoerman oben schon aufgezÃ¤hlt hat. Leider gibt es eine teils sehr negative Haltung von Forstleuten, Jagdleuten und teils auch von Wanderern und anderen Waldnutzern den Bikern gegenÃ¼ber, was nicht zuletzt auch am Benehmen einiger Pedaleure liegt. 

Wenn diese Gruppen dann Einfluss nehmen auf Kommunalpolitiker, schauen wir Biker dumm aus der WÃ¤sche. Daher denke ich, dass man dieses Thema (wie auch immer man es nennen mag) âBikeparkâ zuersteinmal aus allen Blickwinkeln betrachten sollte. Das tun wir gerade in diesem Forum. Ein schlÃ¼ssiges Konzept hÃ¤tte vorher ausgearbeitet werden mÃ¼ssen. Jetzt ist die Diskussion im gange, keiner versteht eigentlich, was Ihr mit dem Bikepark Ã¼berhaupt wollt. 

Hier scheint ein unfertiges Konzept zu frÃ¼h an die Ãffentlichkeit getragen worden zu sein, bzw. wurde es nicht richtig kommuniziert. Auch der Homepage entnehme ich nur wenige Informationen. Dieses Thema ist zu sensibel, als dass man es mal eben auf den Markt schmeiÃt. Aber wir kÃ¶nnen es hier ja nun hinreichend diskutieren. 

Einen reinen Bikepark in der klassischen Form halte ich fÃ¼r die Region Ã¼brigens auch fÃ¼r unpassend. Eher halte ich ein Zusammenfassen und Ausweisen von schon vorhandenen Strecken fÃ¼r sinnvoller, ergÃ¤nzt durch einige kÃ¼nstlich geschaffene Highlights an gut zugÃ¤nglichen Punkten in OrtsnÃ¤he.
Ein solches Vorhaben wÃ¼rde ich in jedem Fall unterstÃ¼tzen, vor allem wenn die umliegenden Kommunen mitziehen.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Acki (24. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nicht umsonst liegt ein fetter baum vorm ladies only.



Nicht mehr


----------



## Acki (24. April 2007)

winx schrieb:


> Wie das ganze dann bezeichnet wird und in welcher Form es umgesetzt wird, ist völlig unklar.



Genau das Risiko würde ich zur Zeit nicht eingehen.

Wie schon erwähnt, sollte man schlafende Hunde nicht wecken. Falls sie irgendwann von selbst aufwachen, kann man immer noch etwas unternehmen.

Ich sehe zur Zeit keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.

Und das alles nur um unser Image zu verbessern, das ist es auch nicht wert.

Auch denke ich nicht, dass ein paar mehr Biker einen Geldsegen für die Wennigser Wirtschaft bewirken.
Die meisten fahren, wenn sie denn wegfahren, doch überwiegend in Bikeparks wie Winterberg etc.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Danno (24. April 2007)

Acki schrieb:


> Ich sehe zur Zeit keinen Grund etwas zu ändern.
> 
> Und das alles nur um unser Image zu verbessern, das ist es auch nicht wert.




genau das ist es nämlich wert!...was meinst du was man sich hier anhören muss!

Und das wir biken ist hier kein Geheimnis, deswegen werden die bestimmt nicht sagen "jetzt hier nicht mehr".
Verboten ist das schon seid langem, auch wenn wir keine "öffentliche" strecke bekomme sollten, werden die die Biker im deister sowieso nicht stoppen können!
Jeder aus der Bauernforst weiß bescheid...über uns!
Es gibt eigentlich keine entwicklung zurück...wen die es nämlich nicht absolut nicht sehen wollen, hätten sie schon alles platt gemacht!
Und wenn wir jetzt mit denen sprechen wollen und die thematik ansprechen, werden die sicherlich nicht sagen "achja die biker!jo..jetzt reißen wir alles ab"

Unterstützt die sache dochwenn es dann tatsächlich klappen sollte, mit einem legalem trail oder so wollt ihr doch auch drauf fahren und werdet drauf fahren!


----------



## exto (24. April 2007)

Biken, zumindest das was offensichtlich viele, die im Deister unterwegs sind darunter verstehen, hat auf jeden Fall was mit Nonkonformismus zu tun.

Es geht eben *nicht* darum, Regeln aufzustellen (und seien sie noch so bikerfreundlich) und sich dann daran zu halten. Meiner Meinung nach, und wenn ich diesen Fred so lese, bin ich da nicht alleine, geht es darum, zu tun, was man mag, ohne andere daran zu hindern, zu tun, was sie mögen.

Wir Biker wollen unsere Trails genießen, die Wanderer wollen ohne Angst vor Bikern in der Natur unterwegs sein, der Förster will seinen Wald wirtschaftlich nutzen und die Jäger wollen, dass ihr Wild ungestört sein Leben fristet. Jedes dieser Interessengebiete kolidiert an der einen oder anderen Stelle mit jedem anderen.

Alles, was man braucht, um konfliktarm mit diesem Umstand umzugehen, ist gesunder Menschenverstand und - daraus resultierend - gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme auf allen Seiten. So wie ich das bisher erlebt habe, funktioniert das doch, oder?

Das Argument der wirtschaftlichen Vorteile für die Gemeinden rund um den Deister kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wer fährt denn nach Wenningsen runter, um seine Erbsensuppe essen oder das Apré-Bike-Bier zu trinken? Fragt mal den Wirt vom Annaturm, der weiß wo die Euros bleiben  

Meine Meinung: Maul halten, biken, Jäger, Förster und Wanderer freundlich grüßen. Dann klappts auch mit den Nachbarn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerfalter (25. April 2007)

Ja leute ich find das ja gut das ihr Unterschriften sammelt aber das bring es nicht.
Das mit dem Bürgermeister ist schon nicht schlecht aber das geht auch nicht einfach so denn der hat das nicht zuentscheiden da müsst ihr nach Hannover zum Umweltamt.
Aber vorher sollte ihr einen Vereingründen,desweiteren solltet ihr nichts mehr bauen im deister denn die vom Naturschutzamt und von der Unteren Umweltbehörde sind da doch andersdrauf als euer Bürgermeister.Der Bürgermeister kann euch sagen was ihr machen sollt wenn ihr mit ihm gut auskommt.
Auf diese Leute hat der Bürgermeister keinen einfluß.
Achso also Jäger ,Förster sollter ihr erstmal nicht damit belästigen.
Ihr solltet euch erstmal erkundigen wem der Wald gehört einem Privat man oder der Stadt und dann kann man zur Stadt gehn und sich mal einen Termin geben lassen für euer anliegen. 
Könnt ihr glauben ich kenne mich damit aus und es wird dauern nicht Tage sondern Monate aber was langedauert wird irgend wann gut.
Ich wünsche euch viel Glück.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. April 2007)

So und jetz komm ich,
stellt euch ma vor wir haben eine offizielle Strecke,
wer bestimmt denn wie die aussehen soll, wie hoch die Rampe,
wie tief der drop, links ,rechts, rauf, runter... wir haben ja nicht alle die gleichen Ansprüche.
Wenn z.B. man eine kleine Rampe im Trail baut, das sie nicht zwei Wochen später einen Meter höher ist!
Also um dieses dann unter einen Hut zu bekommen, sind grosse demokratische Anstrengungen nötig.

Also ich schließe mich da dem exto an,
Rücksicht und gesunder Menschenverstand ist auch mein Motto!

Tintin


----------



## winx (25. April 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr die Strecke in Misburg nicht fertig?
> Begnügt euch doch erst mal damit und gründet doch
> erst mal einen Verein damit ihr Referenzen vorzeigen könnt.



Glaubst du wirklich, dass die BMX Strecke in Misburg mit dem Deister vergleichbar ist? Auch dein Hügelchen in Empelde ist das nicht. Sonst würden dort wohl mehr Leute fahren.

Es erstaunt mich sowieso, dass du so neutral argumentierst, da du dich ja in der Presse explizit gegen die illegalen, schmalen Trails im Deister ausgesprochen hast. Da du selber oft genug im Deister unterwegs bist, wundert mich dies umso mehr.

Gruss
Janto


----------



## el Lingo (25. April 2007)

Ist schon erstaunlich, wie kompliziert es viele machen. Sie jammern, wie viele Regeln es in Deutschland gibt, die alles einschränken und dann benehmen sie sich genau so.
Man muss Dinge einfach angehen, sonst schafft man NIE etwas. Und sich ein bisschen mit den Jägern und anderen anzunähern um gegenseitiges Verständnis aufzubauen schadet mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## winx (25. April 2007)

Liest hier jemand mit, der die ganzen Zeitungsartikel zu den Bikern im Deister gesammelt hat? Vielleicht kann die mal jemand posten.


----------



## exto (25. April 2007)

Hmmm...

Hab ich nen anderen Thread verfolgt als ihr?

Ich hab von Jammern hier noch nichts bemerkt. Es ist nur einfach so, dass wohl offensichtlich die meisten zufrieden mit dem Status Quo sind.

Das ist natürlich blöd für jemanden, der sich voller Tatendrang engagieren will, aber wohl nicht zu ändern. Ich fürchte, wenn ihr nicht die rosarote Brille absetzt, wird euch jemand vor seinen Karren spannen, um seine Interessen durchzusetzen, bevor ihr das überhaupt mitkriegt. Vielleicht fragt ihr euch einfach mal, warum (bzw. mit welchem Ziel) sich die Verantwortlichen mit euch an einen Tisch setzen. Mit dem Ziel, ein Paar Biker glücklich zu machen? Bestimmt!!  

Wenn ihr jetzt noch anfangt zu maulen, weil nicht alle begeistert auf euren Zug springen, seit ihr die letzten Sympatisanten auch noch schnell los...


----------



## fabiansen (25. April 2007)

Melde ich mich auch noch mal zu Wort.
Ich glaube ihr verrennt euch ganz schön mit eurer Initiative, offensichtlich ist der Großteil der BIker mit dem Status Quo zufrieden.
Problematisch finde ich auch, dass ihr Schritte einleitet, die Konsequenzen für alle Biker haben, ohne mit dem Großteil der "Szene" gesprochen zu haben.
Einige wenige haben sehr viel Zeit und Energie in die Trails gesteckt, die noch nie in einem so guten Zustand wie jetzt waren. 

WAS WOLLT IHR MEHR?

Ich finde es anmaßend und kurzsichtig, wie ihr mit euer Initiative diesen Zustand gefährdet und vor allem nicht würdigt.

Kommt klar, Computer aus und Radklamotten an!


----------



## Danno (25. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Hab ich nen anderen Thread verfolgt als ihr?
> 
> ...



Ihr habt alle schlau Reden...ihr kennt die Situation hier im Deister hundertpro nicht so gut wie wir sie kennen.
Ihr kommt hin fahrt, haut wieder ab ohne das euch wer angemacht hat und freut euch das ihr wieder nen geilen Tag auf den Trails hattet, die WIR ( die sich für eine legalisierung, "veröffentlichung" einsetzen) gebaut und erschaffen haben.

WIR haben öfters mit den lieben Verantwortlichen Kontakt, die uns nicht mögen.
Wenn ich noch nie Probleme gehabt hätte im Deister und wüsste, dass es eine  "grauzone" ist würde ich mich hier auch nicht für eine "Veröffentlichung" einsetzen.

Aber da wir öfters mit den lieben Leuten konfrontiert werden, wäre eine Verhandlung mit denen sehr sinnvoll, zumal wie auch schon gesagt WIR, (betrifft mich und mein näheres Bikerumfeld), EURE Trails bauen und in schuss halten. Und das dafür, damit ihr Spaß im Deister habt!

Deswegen ist es ein gutes Recht von uns mit den lieben Leuten mal zu sprechen, damit wir mal auf einen grünen Zweig kommen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2007)

@ danno       der unterschied zwischen euch und uns ist ganz einfach der , daß wir die trails einfach fahren und nicht stundenlang da rumstehen. außerdem fahren wir die anstiege auch wieder hoch , und müssen nicht schieben wie ihr, dadurch ist unsere gefahr erwischt zu werden auch geringer )war nicht ganz ernst gemeint      wollte einfach mal die aufkommende schärfe ein wening herausnehmen


----------



## pimpelmoser (25. April 2007)

Geht ihr auch mal biken?

Vorm weiteren Posten erstmal am besten wieder oben anfangen, sonst ist hier bald wieder alles wie im Kindergarten....

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber bis man etwas erreicht dauert es halt und man muss nicht schon alles im Keim totreden....

Ist doch super, wenn jmd. Engagement zeigt und den Sport in anderes Licht rückt, letzenendes haben von einer finalen Regelung alle etwas, nun dreht sich dieses verrückte Karrussel schon seit einigen Jahren und dass in der Politik auch etwas mehr geredet wird halte ich für wahr, wenn wir jetzt hier auch schon im Keim so lange schwafeln, wie lange wird dann bei den weiteren Gremien diskutiert?

Naja, alles gute für uns auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (25. April 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ danno       der unterschied zwischen euch und uns ist ganz einfach der , daß wir die trails einfach fahren und nicht stundenlang da rumstehen. außerdem fahren wir die anstiege auch wieder hoch , und müssen nicht schieben wie ihr, dadurch ist unsere gefahr erwischt zu werden auch geringer )war nicht ganz ernst gemeint      wollte einfach mal die aufkommende schärfe ein wening herausnehmen



Die Trails kann man schlecht im Fahren bauen ;-)

@pimpelmoser : DANKE! mit dem sport ins rechte Licht rücken hast du unsere absicht verstanden!!


----------



## Acki (25. April 2007)

Danno schrieb:


> die WIR ( die sich für eine legalisierung, "veröffentlichung" einsetzen) gebaut und erschaffen haben.
> .....................
> 
> WIR, (betrifft mich und mein näheres Bikerumfeld), EURE Trails bauen und in schuss halten. Und das dafür, damit ihr Spaß im Deister habt!



Naja, die WIR waren in den letzten *Jahren* hauptsächlich 4 Personen (inkl. meiner).
Natürlich haben auch andere ab und zu mal mit angepackt.
Die letzte Aktion war da eher eine positive Ausnahme.

Den Satz dürft ihr mir jetzt aber nicht übel nehmen. Ist gewiss nicht böse gemeint.
In Zukunft wird sich das ja ändern;-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## el Lingo (25. April 2007)

Selbst wenn es früher immer die gleichen 4 Personen waren, dann sollte das doch nicht das Problem sein, wenn es tatsächlich jetzt anders ist. Man sollte sich doch eher drüber freuen, oder?
Ich bin ja selbst nicht aus dem Deister (Celler), aber ich finde, Ihr solltet schon ein bisschen zusammen halten und die Jungs unterstützen und nicht noch meckern. Nur wenn alle zusammen arbeiten, kann man etwas erreichen. Und ein Streckennetz, das legal bebaut werden kann, macht doch allen Spaß!
Was man da dann gar nicht brauchen kann ist dieses "Ich will aber nur so hoch, denkt doch mal an die..."-Getue. Man kann alles so konstruieren, dass es für den, der es nicht möchte, umfahrbar ist. Bis jetzt ist doch auch für jeden was dabei, warum sollte sich das ändern?
Es ist doch so: Wir haben ALLE das gleiche Hobby, nur liebt es der eine vielleicht etwas riskanter als der andere. Trotzdem ist das hier das MTB-Forum und genau deshalb sind wir alle hier. Wir fahren alle MTB und sind gerne im Wald.


----------



## exto (26. April 2007)

Danno schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle schlau Reden...ihr kennt die Situation hier im Deister hundertpro nicht so gut wie wir sie kennen.
> Ihr kommt hin fahrt, haut wieder ab ohne das euch wer angemacht hat und freut euch das ihr wieder nen geilen Tag auf den Trails hattet, die WIR ( die sich für eine legalisierung, "veröffentlichung" einsetzen) gebaut und erschaffen haben.



Wo du Recht hast, hast du natürlich Recht. Das ist ein Aspekt, den ich bisher vielleicht nicht ausreichend bedacht habe.




Danno schrieb:


> Aber da wir öfters mit den lieben Leuten konfrontiert werden, wäre eine Verhandlung mit denen sehr sinnvoll,...



Und das ist eben der Punkt: Verhandlungen sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn etwas Positives dabei rauskommt. Wenn du es ganz objektiv siehst, seid ihr (bzw. sind wir Biker) doch die Einzigen, die etwas haben wollen. Alle anderen sollen ein bisschen von dem hergeben, was sie (zumindest in ihrer Wahrnehmung) schon haben. Wir Biker haben definitiv nichts, was wir anbieten können. Keine gute Verhandlungsposition.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich finde es gut, wenn man Initiative zeigt. Allerdings ist die einzig effektive Strategie, mit den alteingesessenen Besitzstandswahrern umzugehen, eine Art freundlicher Anarchie. Also das was schon läuft.

Dass ihr Locals dabei leider die seid, die (weil "greifbar") öfter mal was auf den Hut kriegen, ist natürlich verständlicher Weise ätzend. Vielleicht können wir "Fremden" uns ja darauf einigen, den Locals ab und zu mal n lecker Bierchen als Entschädigung zu spendieren, wenn man sich trifft...


----------



## Acki (26. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ........ Verhandlungen sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn etwas Positives dabei rauskommt. Wenn du es ganz objektiv siehst, seid ihr (bzw. sind wir Biker) doch die Einzigen, die etwas haben wollen. Alle anderen sollen ein bisschen von dem hergeben, was sie (zumindest in ihrer Wahrnehmung) schon haben. Wir Biker haben definitiv nichts, was wir anbieten können. Keine gute Verhandlungsposition.




Genau das ist auch für mich der springende Punkt.

Wenn es irgendwann einmal krachen sollte, kann man immer noch versuchen zu verhandeln.


----------



## Acki (26. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es früher immer die gleichen 4 Personen waren, dann sollte das doch nicht das Problem sein, wenn es tatsächlich jetzt anders ist. Man sollte sich doch eher drüber freuen, oder?



Ich freue mich ja darüber !

Es ist eben ziemlich schwere Arbeit so einen "Spielplatz" zu schaffen.
Deshalb bin ich auch sehr besorgt, einen Teil davon oder alles zu riskieren bzw. zu verlieren.


----------



## nippelspanner (26. April 2007)

Danno schrieb:


> ....die WIR ( die sich für eine legalisierung, "veröffentlichung" einsetzen) gebaut und erschaffen haben.



Genau DAS ist das Problem! Die Trassenführung der meisten Trails gibt´s doch schon ewig. Nur wurden diese in den letzten 4-5 Jahren immer spektakulärer ausgebaut. Wenn´s nach mir ginge, könntet ihr das ja auch gerne weiter so machen. Ich befürchte nur, ihr schaufelt und schaufelt und schaufelt und eines Tages kommt ein Caterpillar und ebnet alles wieder ein. (Bildlich gesprochen) 
Und dann? Dann weinen wieder alle: "Die blöden Förster sind ja sooooo gemein!"

Darum: Status quo halten, fahren, Spaß haben. Legal bekommt ihr das NIE hin! Die Debatte ist übrigens jedes Frühjahr dieselbe! Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier....


----------



## Brook (26. April 2007)

Ein paar Stichpunkte vom Fuchs:

- den Bürgermeister hatten wir noch nie auf unserer Seite
- auch das Reisebüro Cruising "brauchte" uns vorher noch nie
- es gab jedoch auf der anderen Seite immer wieder Zeiten, der RUHE auf den Trails
- ich für meinen Teil bin recht mutig + neugierig was noch alles gehen könnte
- im Ernst, verlieren werden wir unsere Trails nicht
- Bikepark => falsch 
- Bikeregion "HOHER Deister" => passt besser ;-)
- ich werde am 04.05, als Zuhörer, im Gemeindesaal sitzen

Grundsätzlich sollten wir uns einmal an einen Tisch setzen - wer, ganz einfach:

- Waldbesitzer
- ein paar Biker 
- vielleicht sogar ein paar Leute aus Springe u. Barsinghausen
- Würdenträger der Politik 
- vielleicht Spezialisten aus der Tourismusbranche


----------



## winx (26. April 2007)

exto schrieb:


> Und das ist eben der Punkt: Verhandlungen sind nur dann sinnvoll, wenn etwas Positives dabei rauskommt. Wenn du es ganz objektiv siehst, seid ihr (bzw. sind wir Biker) doch die Einzigen, die etwas haben wollen. Alle anderen sollen ein bisschen von dem hergeben, was sie (zumindest in ihrer Wahrnehmung) schon haben. Wir Biker haben definitiv nichts, was wir anbieten können. Keine gute Verhandlungsposition.



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Natürlich sind Verhandlungen nur dann sinnvoll, wenn etwas positives dabei rauskommt. In diesem Fall gilt das für beide Seiten. Wir sind nicht die einzigen die etwas haben wollen.

Die Förster, Pächter und Jäger möchten dass wir ihr Wild nicht stören und den Wald nicht kaputt machen. Für die Gemeinde Wennigsen ist es interessant wenn dort Touristen hinkommen. Wir möchten ungestört und legal fahren und bauen dürfen.

Also wäre es doch sinnvoll sich so zu einigen, dass alle Seiten etwas davon haben.



Acki schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch für mich der springende Punkt.
> 
> Wenn es irgendwann einmal krachen sollte, kann man immer noch versuchen zu verhandeln.



Dann kann es aber vielleicht schon zu spät sein...




Acki schrieb:


> Es ist eben ziemlich schwere Arbeit so einen "Spielplatz" zu schaffen.
> Deshalb bin ich auch sehr besorgt, einen Teil davon oder alles zu riskieren bzw. zu verlieren.



Der Tausch "ein legaler Trail gegen die Sperrung aller anderen" kommt wohl für keinen von uns in Frage. Natürlich funktioniert es nicht einen Teil der Trails zu Sperren und dafür einen oder zwei offiziell freizugeben. Ich denke das wissen auch die Förster und Pächter. Das sehen sie ja schon daran, dass immer wieder an einer anderen Stelle etwas neues gebaut wird, wenn etwas zerstört wurde. Insofern sehe ich an dieser Stelle eigentlich kein Problem.

Ich kenne die exakte Rechtslage nicht aber soweit ich weiss ist nur das Bauen aber nicht das Befahren der Trails strafbar. Es wird wohl kaum explizite Verbote oder sogar Anzeigen geben nur weil wir an die Öffentlichkeit gehen. In der Vergangenheit gab es sie ja auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerfalter (28. April 2007)

Also ich würde mal sagen ihr solltet euch erstaml das Naturschutzrecht durchlesen und dann kann mann ja mal nachfragen ob sowas gehn würde 
einen Bikepark zu bauen.Denn wenn die Naturschutzbehörde nicht gut drauf ist bekommt mann Ärger.
Denn die Entscheiden ob das geht oder nicht.
Hier mal ein link:
http://www.naturschutzrecht.net/Gesetze/Niedersachsen/f-nnatschg.htm
das solltet ihr euch mal durchlesen 
ich findes das gut das ihr euch dafür einsetzt und alles ins rollen bringt aber das sollte mann mit Vorsicht machen.


----------



## xtccheetah (29. April 2007)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe mal abgewartet was alles kommt und es ist wirklich alles
da, was man als Ratschlägen braucht.

1. Konzept

macht euch bitte ein richtiges Konzept, so wie Ihr das angefangen habt
reißt das keinen vom Hocker, das ist nicht böse gemeint ist einfach so.

2. Zeit

Ihr hättet im September damit anfangen sollen jetzt seit Ihr aller höchstens
Medienfutter für einen 10-Zeiler und der nächtse Artikel erwartet uns, 
mal ehrlich ist doch wirklich so und das ist auch nicht böse gemeint.

3. Risiko

Ok, gebe zu es kann sein, dass gar nichts passiet wenn ihr euer Ding durchzieht, 
kann aber auch sein das etwas passieren, aber warum ein Risko eingehen?

4. Satz vom Momme

Eigentlich habe ich erwartet dass Momme jetzt sagt: und wie immer
wird viel gequtascht und nichts ist passiert und wir fahren alle wieder
Fahrrad als wäre nix gewesen, im Grunde ist es wirklich so!
Schon wieder ein biken im Deister Thread.

5. Erfahrung

Vor etwa 2 Jahren, wo mir die Motivation flöten gegangen ist, habe
ich einer bestimmten Person eine komplettes Konzept mit dem Projekt
was ihr vorhabt vorgelegt und ohne zu lügen so etwas wie ein Bikepark
im Deister geht wirklich! Man muss nicht nur bestimmte Personen
kennen sondern diese müssen gewisse Gesetzeslücken
kennen und ausnutzen. Also gehen tut das schon sonst gebe
es keine Bikeparks und Schulenburg auch nicht.

Aber der Nachteil ist ihr müsst euch auf ein paar Strecken
beschränken, und müsstet bei jeder Änderung diese Abnehmen
lassen, nicht jemanden vollquatchen, nein Statiker und Architekt
kommen und nehmen für jede einzelne Bebauung, egal was,
Geld. 

Ich habe es noch, aber warum soll ich das Risiko eingehen so einen
quatsch von jemanden umsetzten zu lassen, wofür denn?
Ich will euch das echt nicht antun.

Lest euch doch bitte mal die Beiträge durch, besser und ehrlicher
kann man sich hier nicht beraten lassen.

Ganz ehrlich jeder von uns war so jung und voller euphorie, aber das vergeht
auch bald.

Jungs kommt, fahrt doch einfach Fahrrad, lasst das, 
das nehmt euch nur die Motivation für andere wichtige Dinge.

Ich will nichts sagen, aber wenn man in eurem Forum so liest springt ihr
von einem Projekt ins nächste und bringt nichts zu ende. Was is mit euren Trikots, 
eurem Verein, eure BMX-Strecke in Misburg und jetzt bikepark
im Deister? Fangt doch erst mal klein an. 

Kaliberg

Und zum Kaliberg Julian hat einen Trail angelgt der Steiler als die steilste
Stelle im Deister ist und länger auch, also sag nichts falsches, der Kaliberg
bietet derzeit sehr gute DH-Vorbereitungen! Und den gibt es schon, wenn
ihr einfach mal fahrrad fahren würdert anstatt immer nur zu quatschen 
hättet ihr auch was davon.

Ich bin der Meinung, ne ganze menge Leute hier wissen besser 
bescheid und sind öfter auf die Nase gefallen als Ihr, deshalb 
gebe sie Ihre Erfahrung an euch weiter, keiner will euch an 
karren pi****

5. Deister-Leine-Zeitung

Ganz ehrlich, alles ist wohl sachlicher als das was ihr dort von euch gegeben habt, 
wenn man den Zeitungsartikel nur 
diagonal einscannt und sich die hälfte
hinzu intepretiert... na ja....lustig halt
Außerdem Zeitungen, über euren letzten Zeitungsrarikel wahrt auch nicht besonders erfreut.

Eigentlich ist nie einer froh über irgend etwas in der Zeitung gewesen.

Ganz ehrlicher Ratschlag, fahrt doch einfach nur Fahrrad.

Viele Grüße Bijan


----------



## schwermetall (1. Mai 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlicher Ratschlag, fahrt doch einfach nur Fahrrad.
> 
> Viele Grüße Bijan


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen !

Ich glaube kaum, dass die Behörden das ganze Freeride-Zeug interessiert.
Warum auch, dass bringt nur Stress.
Wenn es im Deister einen auf Schnee wartenden Liftbetreiber gäbe, dann gäbe es wenigstens ein finanzielles Interesse.

Außerdem bezweifele ich, dass alle Biker mit eurem Vorhaben einverstanden sind, da z.B. CC Fahrer kein Theater mit den Behörden haben und somit auch nicht sonderlich glücklich sein dürften, wenn ihnen womöglich in Zukunft nicht mehr das volle (legale) Wegnetz zur Verfügung steht. 

Bijan hat das darmals schon ganz richtig gemacht, indem er den Kaliberg-Besitzer von seiner Sache überzeugen konnte (H. Nickel ist aber eh zu fast allem positiv aufgeschlossen).

Zu guter letzt:
Was ist das eigentlich für eine Sache mit der BMX-Bahn in Misburg?
Hat da jemand mal versucht was umzubauen oder soll die Bahn
eingerissen werden?

Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## Frorider Ben (2. Mai 2007)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt:
> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Sache mit der BMX-Bahn in Misburg?
> Hat da jemand mal versucht was umzubauen oder soll die Bahn
> eingerissen werden?
> ...




guck mal unter www.bc-north.de gehm mal da ins Forum.
Die können dir am besten mit deiner Frage helfen.


----------



## Pumuckel (3. Mai 2007)

Hat hier einer ********* melde dich gesagt???!!! Nein ich glaube nicht.. Kümmer dich lieber um deinen eigenen Kram und um dein TBE, soooo toll ist er nun auch nicht, sry!! Ihr stellt zwar einiges auf die Beine aber euer Gemeinschaft ist fürn Arsch auch sry dafür... 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten!! Wenn man einmal pro Monat oder so im Deister ist und nicht in Wennigsen wohnt, hat man keine Ahnung von dem was da angeht.. 
Wie Danno etc. die wissen wie es in Wennigsen intern abgeht . Und werden auf der Straße angesprochen, ob sie den "die bösen biker"sind, die den Deistere kaputt machen"



Also halt dich doch einfach aus dem Deisterkram raus und behalte deine Meinung für dich , vielen herzlichen Dank!!


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2007)

Ich würde sagen, wenn hier einer besser den Mund halten sollte, weil er sich im Ton vergriffen hat, dann bist Du das, Pumuckl. So wird Dich niemand jemals ernst nehmen, also einfach erst denken und dann schreiben.
TBE hin, TBE her, jeder kann hier seine Meinung äussern, ohne dafür so einen Komentar zu bekommen.
Ist unglaublich, wie manch einer bei den Buchstaben TBE plötzlich explodiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanikF. (3. Mai 2007)

lol kaliberg und downhill... 

also ich war ja neulich im deister und ich würde es doch einfach so lassen wie es ist, denn ich denke das eine legalisierung der vorhandenen trails in der form nicht möglich. zu groß die gefahr mit wanderern, selbstgebauten holzkonstruktionen usw...

greetz janik


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Mai 2007)

@ pumuckel... selten soviel gequirlte sch...... auf einmal gelesen. A L S O nur euch  aus eurem ach so kleinen wennigsen gehört also der deister,frei nach dem motto (ein kleines gallisches dorf gegen den rest der welt )  nur ihr wisst wo der hase lang läuft, nur ihr seid schlau genug für alle sich im deister bewegenden biker , radfahrer etc. zu sprechen . sehr anmaßend !!!  kommt mal wieder runter, der deister zeiht sich mit seinen ausläufern von lauenau, barsinghausen, springe , bad münder usw. über mehrere gemeinden. aber ihr meint, uns alle vertreten zu wollen ? was ist eigentlich, wenn wir das garnicht wollen ? die mehrheit will den status quo so lassen, wie er ist. nur weil ein paar gallier sich damit nicht zufrieden geben können, soll sich alles ändern ???*kopfschüttel*..... wie hat schon der große hsv-trainer ernst happel gesagt :" was stört es eine eiche, wenn sich ein schwein dran kratzt ". viele grüße aus rom ähhh. springe


----------



## stick007 (3. Mai 2007)

Pumuckel schrieb:


> Hat hier einer ********* melde dich gesagt???!!! Nein ich glaube nicht.. Kümmer dich lieber um deinen eigenen Kram und um dein TBE, soooo toll ist er nun auch nicht, sry!! Ihr stellt zwar einiges auf die Beine aber euer Gemeinschaft ist fürn Arsch auch sry dafür...
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten!! Wenn man einmal pro Monat oder so im Deister ist und nicht in Wennigsen wohnt, hat man keine Ahnung von dem was da angeht..
> Wie Danno etc. die wissen wie es in Wennigsen intern abgeht . Und werden auf der Straße angesprochen, ob sie den "die bösen biker"sind, die den Deistere kaputt machen"
> 
> ...



Kinder an die Macht!


----------



## dr.svenson (3. Mai 2007)

Pumuckel schrieb:


> Hat hier einer ********* melde dich gesagt???!!! Nein ich glaube nicht.. Kümmer dich lieber um deinen eigenen Kram und um dein TBE, soooo toll ist er nun auch nicht, sry!! Ihr stellt zwar einiges auf die Beine aber euer Gemeinschaft ist fürn Arsch auch sry dafür...
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten!! Wenn man einmal pro Monat oder so im Deister ist und nicht in Wennigsen wohnt, hat man keine Ahnung von dem was da angeht..
> Wie Danno etc. die wissen wie es in Wennigsen intern abgeht . Und werden auf der Straße angesprochen, ob sie den "die bösen biker"sind, die den Deistere kaputt machen"
> 
> ...




Du scheinst ja ein toller Diplomat zu sein. Wenn Du mit irgendjemandem über die Nutzung von Waldgebieten verhandeln willst, dann gute Nacht. Im Übrigen: Wenn Ihr ein Problem in Wennigsen habt, solltet Ihr das auch dort lösen und nicht sämtliche Deisterbiker da mit reinziehen. Ihr seid nicht allein auf der Welt. Falls es Dir gelingen sollte, mal den richtigen Ton zu treffen, könntest Du vielleicht sogar Unterstützung bei Deinen Problemen bekommen. So lange Du Dich allerdings auf dem Niveau bewegst, kannst Du das wohl vergessen.

Im Übrigen bin ich der Auffassung, dass es im Deister keine illegalen Trails, sondern bestenfalls illegale Bauwerke gibt. Um die zu legalisieren, kann es aber nicht angehen, dass über die Trails verhandelt wird.


----------



## exto (3. Mai 2007)

So, tiiief durchatmen, runter kommen und mal hier klicken

http://www.orschlurch.de/flvplayer_gelaende-parkour-durch-den-wald.html


Dann wisst ihr wieder, worum es *eigentlich* geht...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## xtccheetah (4. Mai 2007)

Danke exto, das ist ein sehr cooles Video, lob an die Fahrer!!!

Ich wünsche Janto viel Glück bei seinem Vorhaben,
aber bitte mit Rücksicht gegenüber den anderen bezüglich 
der Gefahr "schlafende Hunde" zu wecken.

Dass so ein Spaß auch ohne offzielle
Strecke möglich ist, zeigt das Video.

Hat doch auch seinen Reiz
etwas illegales zu machen, oder etwa nicht?

Aber nach dem Video muss ich erst 
einmal wieder ab in Deister und Biken.

Wenn jemand lust hat zu quatschen, gerne...

Viele Grüße Bijan 

PS: Und nicht vergessen Fahrradfahren ist schöner 
als Quatschen und ab in den Wald...


----------



## winx (4. Mai 2007)

Danke aber die Sache wurde gar nicht von mir initiiert. Ich habe nur den Thread
und die Dokumente erstellt und wollte die Jungs unterstützen. Ich persönlich
habe keine Lust gegen euch UND die Pächter zu kämpfen. Die meisten hier
haben einfach zu viel Angst irgendetwas im Deister zu verlieren. Ich bin mir
recht sicher, dass diese Angst unberechtigt ist aber sie ist trotzdem, zumindest
teilweise, verständlich.

Das Treffen auf der Versammlung wird trotzdem stattfinden da Brook dazu
bereits eingeladen wurde.

Zur Auflockerung hier noch ein nettes Deister-Foto  vom Wochenende. 

Happy Trails...


----------



## Danno (4. Mai 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Dass so ein Spaß auch ohne offzielle
> Strecke möglich ist, zeigt das Video.
> 
> Hat doch auch seinen Reiz
> ...




Hm...seltsam..das klang im DLZ artikel aber ganz anders.
"Deister langeweilig"
" Es macht kein spaß mehr auf illegalen Strecken zufahren"
"Kaliberg: Besser, schneller, geiler,wettkampftauglich,größerer Kurven und Kicker als im Deister"


warum denn dann eigentlich noch Deister?!


----------



## dr.svenson (4. Mai 2007)

Geht´s hier um die Frage, wer den geilsten Hügel hat? Lasst doch Eure komischen Privatstreitigkeiten mal raus, in der Sache bringt das keinen weiter.


----------



## JanikF. (4. Mai 2007)

der Deister ist und bleibt wohl die attraktivste Location für die MTB´ler aus Hannover und Umgebung. Da kann ein kaliberg nicht mithalten, gerade für CC und tourenfahrer wohl vollkommen uninteressant, als Downhiller son tristen Berg runtershredden is wohl auch nicht so schön sonst würd Bijan sich ja nich im Deister aufhalten... 

der Kaliberg hätte großes Potential für eine geile 4x strecke nur leider scheinen dort die falschen Leute am Werk oder Berg zu sein.

MFG Janik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauerfalter (7. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin Leute
Ich glaube ihr wisst nicht was auf euch zu kommt wenn ihr legal Fahren wollt.
Ich kann es euch sagen.
Erstmal sagt mann euch das ihr das was ihr jetzt habt hab bauen sollt weil das besser rüber kommt beim Landkreis und Bürgermeister.
Dann sagt mann euch ihr sollt einen Verein gründen weil es dann einfacher ist 
so ein projekt durchzuführen.
Dann wenn ihr ein Verein seid sagt mann euch das ihr in irgend welchen anderen Vereinen eintreten sollt weil das die andern auch gemacht haben.
Wenn ihr das alles gemacht habt verspricht mann euch das eine Fläche für euch gesucht wird mit hilfe vom Bürgermeister und Bauamt aber in der zeit habt ihr nichts zum fahren garnichts denn wenn ihr dann wieder was baut geht garnichts mehr.
Also das ganze ding kann sich schon mal so über 6 - 12 Monate hinziehn und wo wollt ihr in der zeit Fahren ?
So ihr müsst erstmal den Verein gründen kostet ca.200 Euronen
Dann braucht ihr noch eine Versicherung kostet ca. 190,- Euronen
Und das sollte mann alles erfüllen .
Nicht einfach mal losgehn und den Deister zum Bike Park erklären lassen wenn das alles so einfach wäre würde es in unserer Region schon mehr davon geben.
Könnt ihr mir glauben wenn mann so was anschieben will braucht ihr viel zeit.
Erstmal Kostet alles und viel schreib kram und lauferei und nicht zu vergessen Arschkrichen ist angesagt macht ja nicht jeder gerne aber muss sein.
Viel Glück


----------



## winx (7. Mai 2007)

Mauerfalter schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute
> Ich glaube ihr wisst nicht was auf euch zu kommt wenn ihr legal Fahren wollt.
> Ich kann es euch sagen.
> [...]



Danke für deine Hinweise aber so langsam bekomme ich schlechte Laune wenn ich das lese. Im Betreff steht zwar "Bikepark" aber es geht nicht darum "den Deister zum Bikepark zu erklären". Es geht einfach darum, dass man sich mal mit den Verantwortlich an einen Tisch setzt und über das Problem spricht. Um den ganzen etwas Nachdruck zu verleihen und um klar zu machen, dass nicht nur eine Handvoll Leute im Deister fahren, wollten wir Unterschriften sammeln. Mehr nicht. Alles weitere ist völlig unklar. Das habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben.

Es ist auch sehr nett, dass ihr uns auf die ganzen Probleme aufmerksam macht, die damit verbunden sind. Uns ist klar, dass es sehr viel Arbeit ist und sowas Jahre dauern kann. Kostenlos ist sowas natürlich auch nicht. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns auch Hilfe von offiziellen Stellen in Wenngisen geholt, die das ganze unterstützen würden - evtl. auch finanziell.

Es ist aber schlicht und einfach nicht das Problem von EUCH wieviel Arbeit es für UNS ist. Anstatt darüber zu diskutieren wie unrealistisch das Projekt ist, solltet ihr lieber mal eine Unterschrift abgeben!



Mauerfalter schrieb:


> Also das ganze ding kann sich schon mal so über 6 - 12 Monate hinziehn



Wäre schön aber ich glaube du unterschätzt das. Wenn überhaupt, dann würde ich mindestens mit 1 - 2 Jahren rechnen...


----------



## dr.svenson (7. Mai 2007)

winx schrieb:


> ...Es ist aber schlicht und einfach nicht das Problem von EUCH wieviel Arbeit es für UNS ist. Anstatt darüber zu diskutieren wie unrealistisch das Projekt ist, solltet ihr lieber mal eine Unterschrift abgeben!



Bei allem Respekt für Euer Engagement, aber Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass ich mit meiner Unterschrift ein Projekt unterstütze, dessen Konzept bislang total undurchsichtig. Vielleicht solltest Du die ganzen Bedenken, die hier geäußert werden, einfach etwas ernster nehmen und feststellen, dass viele Leute, die im Deister biken, mit dem zufrieden sind, wie es ist und einfach fahren wollen. 

  Grüße,
Svenson


----------



## winx (7. Mai 2007)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt für Euer Engagement, aber Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass ich mit meiner Unterschrift ein Projekt unterstütze, dessen Konzept bislang total undurchsichtig.



Zugegeben - ein umfassendes Konzept wäre gut gewesen. Es sollte aber schnell gehen da Brook zu einer Versammlung eingeladen wurde und wir dort schon ein paar Unterschriften vorlegen wollten. Vielleicht war das falsch.

Ich finde es aber nicht so abwegig diese Aktion mit einer Unterschrift zu unterstützen - auch wenn wir uns erstmal nur mit den Leuten unterhalten möchten. Alles weitere ist unklar und wäre auch in einem Konzept reine spekulation. Nach den ersten Treffen kann man da sicher schon viel mehr sagen.

Wie gesagt, es geht darum den Leuten klar zu machen, dass dort sehr viele Leute fahren und dass dies auch für die Gemeinde interessant sein kann. Mehr erstmal nicht.



dr.svenson schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du die ganzen Bedenken, die hier geäußert werden, einfach etwas ernster nehmen und feststellen, dass viele Leute, die im Deister biken, mit dem zufrieden sind, wie es ist und einfach fahren wollen.



Das habe ich bereits und werde mich deswegen auch etwas aus dem Projekt raushalten:



winx schrieb:


> Danke aber die Sache wurde gar nicht von mir initiiert. Ich habe nur den Thread
> und die Dokumente erstellt und wollte die Jungs unterstützen. Ich persönlich
> habe keine Lust gegen euch UND die Pächter zu kämpfen. Die meisten hier
> haben einfach zu viel Angst irgendetwas im Deister zu verlieren. Ich bin mir
> ...


----------



## xtccheetah (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

an alle die diesen Thread beiwohnen, ich hätte eine
Bitte und eine Frage, ist es gestattet, in diesem Thread
eine Stellungnahme zu dem TBE zu machen, da sich einige
zum Thema in diesen Thread auch anderweitig geäußert
haben und ich gerne dort anknüpfen möchte und gerne
ein für alle Mal diese Geschichte vom Tisch haben
und Missverständnisse aufklären möchte.

Die Bitte und die Frage ist nicht an die gerichtet, die sich
erst im Mai 2007 hier angemeldet haben um gegen die
Forumsregeln zu verstoßen.

Es wäre sehr nett wenn man mir diese Möglichkeit geben könnte,
da ich nicht erst ein neues Forum aufmachen und immer wieder
auf diesen verweisen möchte.

Ich denke schon es ist endlich an der Zeit, mal Tabularasa zu machen.

Lg Bijan


----------



## dr.svenson (9. Mai 2007)

...also ich bin dann mal weg. Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## xtccheetah (9. Mai 2007)

das hättest du dir schenken können...
danke für den unpassenden Beitrag...
wenn es dir nicht passt, warum musst dann
deinen Senf dazu geben?
Lass es doch einfach...

Ich versuche gerade was ins Lot zu bringen...


----------



## Acki (9. Mai 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an alle die diesen Thread beiwohnen, ich hätte eine
> Bitte und eine Frage, ist es gestattet, in diesem Thread
> ...




Klar, warum nicht.


----------



## dr.svenson (10. Mai 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> das hättest du dir schenken können...
> danke für den unpassenden Beitrag...
> wenn es dir nicht passt, warum musst dann
> deinen Senf dazu geben?
> ...



Du wolltest wissen, was die Leute im Thread davon halten, wenn Du hier eine Geschichte reinbringst/vertiefst, die mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads nichts zu tun hat und in der Sache Bikepark/Trails im Deister niemanden voranbringt. Damit ist dieser Thread hier für mich uninterressant. Und das sag ich auch - ob es Dir passt oder nicht. Im Übrigen: warum fragst Du erst, wenn Du nur Senf von Leuten akzeptierst, die Deine Meinung haben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccheetah (10. Mai 2007)

ein einfaches "nein, möchte ich nicht" hätte gereicht,



> ...also ich bin dann mal weg. Bis bald im Wald!



entschuldige mal du bist doch so alt, dass du einen einfachen
vernünftigen Satz machen kannst oder nicht?

Muss es immer gleich ein negativen Spruch sein?

Und im übrigen... widerspricht sich dein letzter Satz mit deinem ersten...
aber wir wollen mal nicht so sein, wenn du es nicht möchtest sag es einfach
vernünftig, akzeptieren muss ich es so oder so...

aber es gibt anscheinend doch jemanden den es interessiert, du musst
es ja nicht lesen...


----------



## dr.svenson (10. Mai 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> ein einfaches "nein, möchte ich nicht" hätte gereicht,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, wenn Du ein Problem mit meiner Ausdrucksweise hast. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Ich hab soweit alles gesagt und geh jetzt lieber wieder in echt Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## JanikF. (10. Mai 2007)

oh XTC.... dann stell mal klar bin Gespannt sowas musst du bitte mal begründen...


----------



## Wimp-On-Kona (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo in die Runde  
Da ich auch gelegentlich im Deister Bike und den Gr*b##g großartig finde  vielleicht hilft euch ja folgendes  wenn nicht sorry fürs nerven

Ich habe einige Erfahrung in der Kommunikation mit öffentlichen / kommunalen Institutionen für  sagen wir inoffizielle Kulturveranstaltungen im freien Gelände. Ich würde euch dringend raten zwei Punkte auf Eurer todo-Liste abzuhaken, bevor Ihr mit euren Unterschriften weitermacht  die Erfolgschancen sind dann einfach viel größer!

1) Ihr müsst Ansprechpartner sein, kein Gegner
2) Ihr seid um die Wanderer, die Förster, die Natur besorgt und bietet eure Hilfe ehrenamtlich an

Zuerst einmal solltet Ihr euch in irgendeiner Form organisieren. Ihr wollt von Beamten gehört werden, dann sorgt dafür deren Sprache zu sprechen z.B. einen Verein kann man sehr leicht gründen. Infos zur Vereinsgründung findet Ihr hier:
http://www.wegweiser-buergergesells...im_verein/vereinsrecht/vereinsgruendung_1.php
Damit hat man schon einmal das Wichtigste erreicht  man ist etwas, was ein Beamter versteht (und nicht mehr nur ein Haufen Freaks, die die Wälder kaputt machen). 
Und man hat eine (rechtliche) Form, sprich, mit Euch kann ein Beamter auch etwas verbindlich ausmachen.
Vor allem seid Ihr nicht die, die immer diese komischen Dinger bauen und den Wald kaputt machen, und jetzt auch noch Geld dafür wollen klar? 

Als nächstes würde ich euch empfehlen nicht mit Tourismus, und Nutzen für die ganze Region anzukommen  das glaubt euch sowieso keiner. Backt am Anfang kleine Brötchen.
Macht dem Gemeinderat klar: Es geht nicht darum etwas zu genehmigen, aufgrund dessen ab jetzt ganz viele Leute mit  biken und bauen anfangen und die bestehenden Probleme noch weiter treiben. Nein, denn es gibt schon eine große Zahl von Bikern im Deister, die zunehmend ein Problem darstellen, weil Sie keine Infrastruktur vorfinden. Weil genau die seit Jahren nicht davon abzubringen sind, im Wald illegal zu bauen und zu graben (stimmt es nicht Herr Förster, Sie müssen doch seit Jahren schon diese komischen Bauten aus dem Wald entfernen!) Im Gegenteil Ihr zieht mit den Förstern gemeinsam an einem Strang! Ihr selbst habt ja das Problem, dass durch den zunehmenden Wildwuchs an Trails und Bauten euer eigenes Interesse an
-	Eurem Sport
-	Der Gemeinschaftlichkeit im Ort (ihr habt sogar einen Verein gegründet, der allen Wennigsern offen steht, integrativ arbeitet und sich der Erziehung zu einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur widmet)
-	Naturschutz
gefährdet seht.
Und deshalb wendet Ihr euch mit der Bitte um Hilfe, NICHT MIT FORDERUNGEN (die kosten Geld und machen Arbeit) an das Gremium. 
-	Ihr würdet Euch bereit erklären unentgeltlich und ehrenamtlich von der Gemeinde / Forstgemeinschaft zur Verfügung gestellte Wege / Trails zu pflegen und instand zu halten. 
-	Ihr würdet die Förster unterstützen. Seit Jahren bekommt weder Ihr, noch die Förster die bösen Biker aus dem Wald. Ganz pragmatisch ist doch die Lösung, ausgewiesene legale Trails zu bauen die beste, oder?
-	Und ihr werdet weiterhin mit eurer Vereinsarbeit die Jugend und alle die Lust haben, für einen gesunden, naturverbundenen Sport begeistern.

So in der Art haben wir ziemlich viel erreicht  wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Glück.
Aber mit einfach ein paar Unterschriften und so  das wird nix, jede Wette Und vor allem, kackt euch doch weiter gegenseitig an - das hilft am Besten.


----------



## jamaicabiker (13. Mai 2007)

@Winx ich hab dir im ICQ mal nen Link zukommen lassen den Du dir unbedingt anschauen solltest.


Wenn es einfach wäre wäre ich auch dafür.Aber leider ist ja meist das Gegenteil die Realität.

Ich wünsch Euch nur das beste aber BITTE seid vorsichtig sowas kann ganz schnell sehr Teuer werden.Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Naturschutzgesetz




> (2) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro, in den Fällen des Absatzes 1 Nr. 1, 2, 8, 25, 27 und 28 bis fünfzigtausend Euro geahndet werden.




Falls der Link nicht funzen sollte melde dich noch mal dann schick ich dir per PN oder per Mail.


LG


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2007)

Ich finde auch das so was gemacht werden sollte, aber 100%. Ich habe daran auch schon mit ein paar freunden gedacht, denn wir fahren auch immer im Deister, die Trails vom Annaturm aus. Und ich finde eine offiziele Strecke wäre mal echt was gutes, wenn die dann auch noch alles für jede Schwierigkeit beinhalten würde, damit auch normalos ooder Anfänger darauf fahjren könne, es soll ja schließlich den Bikesport anschaulich machen, also wenn ihr sowas mal durchziehen wollt wäre ich und meine Freunde und andere Biker also so 10  Leute oder auch etwas mehr auf jeden Fall dafü. Man sollte sich mal nicht um Konsequenzen kümmern, denn die gibt es überall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (13. Juni 2007)

Brook schrieb:


> Ein paar Stichpunkte vom Fuchs:
> 
> - den Bürgermeister hatten wir noch nie auf unserer Seite
> - auch das Reisebüro Cruising "brauchte" uns vorher noch nie
> ...




wie wars?


----------



## xtccheetah (14. Juni 2007)

Stimmt eigentlich!? Was ist denn letztenendlich passiert?
War das jetzt alles?


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juni 2007)

Wer will nach dem Theater noch Deine Meinung hören und seit wann interessiert es Dich, wo der Deister in Deinen Augen langweilig ist und zudem das Fahren auf den Wegen illegal sein soll? Erklär mit bitte, wie das befahren eines Weges, auf dem wandern legal ist und an dem kein Schild ist, auf dem BEFAHREN VERBOTEN steht, illegal sein soll!
Ich bin gegen das ganze TBE-Zeugs, allein das Wort Elite im Namen finde ich schon armselig. Meine Meinung, in Worte gefaßt


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2007)

tbe is geil


----------



## xtccheetah (24. Juni 2007)

ach ja....

@el lingo ist schon gut..., komm ist gut..., stimmt hast recht warum
sollte es illegal sein, einen Baum zu fällen, "steht ja nicht dran, dass man das darf"

komm ist gut..., geh mal lieber wieder fahrradfahren..., 
wir können uns eh nicht auf einer Kommunikationebene bewegen, 
ich setzte mich lieber mit leuten persönlich
an einem Tisch, aber na ja..., man kann nicht alles haben.

Man sieht sich im Deister, und ach ja "noch mal" geh mal lieber wieder fahrradfahren...

Was ist nun denn letztenendlich passiert? Habt ihr was erreichen können?


----------



## el Lingo (26. Juni 2007)

Lieber Gepard, mach Dich nicht lächerlich mit so sinnfreien Postings! Du wolltest eine Stellungnahme zu TBE und hast sie bekommen. Es tut mir leid, wenn sie nicht so ist, wie Du sie Dir erhofft hast, aber es muss nicht jeder Deiner Meinung sein.
Im Übrigen besser die Antworten der anderen genau lesen und dann kommentieren. Ich habe mich nicht auf das Bauen von Trails sondern das Befahren bezogen. Das ist ein Unterschied, den auch Du erkennen solltest. Wenn Du Dir meine letzte Antwort also nochmal genau anschaust und alles Wort für Wort liest, wirst Du es sicher merken. Ansonsten brauchen wir gar nicht weiter versuchen, eine Art von Kommunikation hier zu pflegen, da sie sinnlos wäre. Und das würde dann Deine Aussage bestätigen, dass wir uns nie auf einer "Kommunikationsebene" bewegen können. Schade eigentlich, ich hätte ein bisschen mehr von Dir erwartet...
Also erst lesen, dann das Gelesene verarbeiten, mit den eigenen Argumenten abwägen, die eigene Argumentation evtl neu strukturieren, noch mal denken und erst dann eine Antwort geben!


----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juni 2007)

Guter Deister - Schlechter Deister -- 
Folge: 300 und schieß mich tot - Endloses, langweiliges Rumgepampe und Kindergarten

El lingo: eh ich will aber meckern, ich will, ich will, ich will...

der gepard: na gut, dann geh ich halt alleine die Strecken im Bikepark Deister
rocken(...Ich darf doch euer Hochwürden...)

El lingo: nein ich will aber rumpapmpen, einfach so, ich hab sonst nicht zu tun..., 
und überhaupt weiß ich gar nicht warum, aber ich bin gegen alles,...
alle sind böse, nur ich nicht...

der gepard: na gut, dann geh wieder in den Sandkasten und bau mal deine
Burgen, aber vergiss nicht deine Schaufel und deinen Eimer und vergiß nicht
wieder das du zur Vogelgruppe gehörst.(hat-chi..., man, was habe ich mir
nur wieder eingefangen)

El Lingo:    

der gepard: ist ja gut, hier hast du deinen Schnuller...

El Lingo:    

der gepard: aber in nen Zirkus passt du auch gut rein, du pausenclown,
da kannst du zeigen wie toll du wheelie fahren kannst, ohne Vorderrad natürlich!

Original von el Lingo
So, hier mal ein Link zu meiner Glanzleistung ins Sachen Wheelie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA9n9o0HZO4
Was sagt Ihr??? Könnt es gerne bewerten...

aber lass dich von deiner mama vorher noch mal gut am Po
durch pudern und schmier doch ganz viel Gel in die Haare, damit es schön
glibbert...






El Lingo:     

und sehen sie in der nächsten Folge: 
die Resignation des Geparden und endlosen rumgeschnackere von
durchgeknallten Bergrunterfahrern, die nichts zu tun haben, und
sinnlos und ohne Ziel immer weiter Fachsimpeln,

Was das bringen soll, fragen sie nicht mich, fragen sie doch die,
Weiß ich was das Ziel oder der Sinn dieser Leute ist, ich kann es 
leider nicht beantworten, in so einem Fall fehlen mir die Antworten.

Aber ich würde mich freuen wenn sie eine Erklärung hätten, bis dahin
verbleibe ich und würde mich freuen wenn sie bei der nächsten Folge
wieder dabei wären..., das wäre dann die Folge:

300 und affig und tokyo hotel fan - die Rache des El Lingo(EVIL)


----------



## winx (27. Juni 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> endlosen rumgeschnackere von
> durchgeknallten Bergrunterfahrern, die nichts zu tun haben, und
> sinnlos und ohne Ziel immer weiter Fachsimpeln



Nach der Scheissse, die du in deinem letzten Post zusammengeschrieben hast,
frage ich mich wer hier nichts zu tun hat....

PS: Zitierst du eigentlich oft Beiträge aus völlig anderen Foren und bindest die
Avatere der User dazu ein?


----------



## dr.svenson (27. Juni 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Guter Deister - Schlechter Deister --
> Folge: 300 und schieß mich tot - Endloses, langweiliges Rumgepampe und Kindergarten.....



Wenn Du glaubst, dass Du mich mit dem gequirlten und sehr persönlichen Mist, den Du hier absonderst, dazu bringst, einen Thread abzubestellen, der mich eigentlich interessiert, irrst Du. Vielleicht hat zur Abwechslung mal wieder jemand was zum Thema beizutragen??


----------



## el Lingo (27. Juni 2007)

Ist doch immer schön zu sehen, wie die Leute reagieren, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen und dann versuchen, den anderen zu diffarmieren um von sich selbst abzulenken. 
Ich schere Leute nicht über einen Kamm und versuche, ihnen ohne Vorurteile gegenüber zu treten. Aber Du stellst Dich gerade in eine sehr unschöne Ecke, die ich gar nicht weiter ausführen werde. Schieben wir es mal auf Dein "südländisches Temperament" und nicht auf Dummheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juni 2007)

ach kommt jungs, ist gut, ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass alle unbeteiligt seid,
jeder trägt seine eigenen Teil dazu, ihr braucht gar nicht so tun als
seid ihr unschuldig, letztendlich gebt ihr selbst zu, dass ich recht habe.

Keiner kennt keinen wirklich, aber jeder weiß anscheinend mehr über
denn anderen als sich selber. jetzt seid nicht so naiv schaut euch um,
da habt ihr eure Antwort, ihr selbst habt sie gebracht, ich wollte nur
zeigen, wie unnötig und unnütz das alles ist und und ihr habt selbst den Beweis geliefert. 

Hat uns das rum geschnacke voran gebracht? nein!
und macht mal die augen auf und versucht doch mal 
lösung zu finden. Das Gegeneinander bringt nichts, 
hass bringt nur mehr hass.

Aber wenn ihr den Weg einschlagen wollt, macht das,

Ich wollte nur mal Dampf aus der Geschichte nehmen, ihr
bekommt das nur wieder in den falschen Hals, super
das ihr kein Spass versteht.

und ach lasst die ausländerfeindlichen Sachen und die Fäkalsprache weg


----------



## el Lingo (27. Juni 2007)

So Bijan, jetzt ein letzter Kommentar von mir. Du hast Dich mit Deinen Beiträgen selber ad absurdum geführt, vielen Dank dafür. Dann noch ein gut gemeinter Rat von mir, den ich Dir schonmal nahe gelegt habe. Lies erstmal was die anderen schreiben, denke drüber nach und handle dann. Ich habe kein Wort gegen Ausländer verloren und genau gegen dieses dummer Verhalten anderer gesprochen. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass Du Dich selber mit dem "Beitrag" in ein Klischee gedrückt hast, dass in meinem Kopf keinen Platz hat. 
Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## el Lingo (27. Juni 2007)

Was der Thread gebracht hat und weiter bringen wird, sind Meinungen zu diesem Thema und GENAU darum geht es in einem Forum, nicht um konkrete Lösungen.


----------



## xtccheetah (27. Juni 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wer will nach dem Theater noch Deine Meinung hören und seit wann interessiert es Dich, wo der Deister in Deinen Augen langweilig ist und zudem das Fahren auf den Wegen illegal sein soll? Erklär mit bitte, wie das befahren eines Weges, auf dem wandern legal ist und an dem kein Schild ist, auf dem BEFAHREN VERBOTEN steht, illegal sein soll!
> Ich bin gegen das ganze TBE-Zeugs, allein das Wort Elite im Namen finde ich schon armselig. Meine Meinung, in Worte gefaßt



Aha jetzt versteh ich , jetzt weiß ich auch wer angefangen, wenn es nur um
Meinungen, danke für deine Meinung!



el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen das ganze TBE-Zeugs,



Genau die Meinung, oder? Danke, dafür, da du mich oder den TBE ja so gut kennst, danke ich dir, dass du dich dazu geäußert hast.



el Lingo schrieb:


> Lies erstmal was die anderen schreiben, denke drüber nach und handle dann.



Na ja, ich kann hier nichts bewirken, ihr widerspricht euch ja selbst.

Was soll's ein Versuch war es wert. Dann schnackt mal weiter!

Auf jeden Fall ist eins klar Naiv ist der richtige Ausdruck für das ganze hier.

Ich frage keinen nach seiner Meinung wenn ich etwas machen möchte:

Zitat: Was haltet ihr von einem Bikepark im Deister..., Blöd.., ok dann nicht...,
dafür einen ganzen Thread zu opfern, hut ab.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Juni 2007)

ja ja recht unterhaltsam hier


----------



## freer1der (28. Juni 2007)

xtccheetah schrieb:


> Guter Deister - Schlechter Deister --
> Folge: 300 und schieß mich tot - Endloses, langweiliges Rumgepampe und Kindergarten
> 
> El lingo: eh ich will aber meckern, ich will, ich will, ich will...
> ...



DAS ist lächerlich...


----------



## xtccheetah (28. Juni 2007)

freer1der schrieb:


> DAS ist lächerlich...



ja ach wirklich?...

dann sag doch bitte wie lächerlich das ist!

BC-North-Forum(Interner Bereich unzugänglich für außenstehende)
Diskussion zwischen Phillipp Gerken, Janto Trappe, Christian Danneberg, Pia, Fabian usw.:



> Ich sehe das als klare Kampfansage.
> TBE, bzw. Bijan versucht durch das schlecht machen, bzw. einschleimen bei den Förstern das Deisterrevier schlecht zu machen, bzw. die Fahrer (wir) die dort fahren.
> Er kontert damit, dass er seine tolle Müllkippe hat und die legal sein und die MTBler sollten doch dort fahren. Dadurch wird das lange Zeit ruhig gebliebene Image von TBE wieder erweckt.
> Sein Star-Race hat er jetzt natürlich strategisch schlau angekündigt und das pusht ihn nochmal, weil er sogar was mit der Stadt erreicht hat und das sein "gutes" Image als braver MTBler den Förstern zeigt.


ach phillip, komm mal klar!



> Genau das...also ich bin dafür wir versammeln uns mal und stellen Bijan zur Rede... rotes Gesicht
> 
> Einer der besten Downhiller Deutschlands groÃes Grinsen groÃes Grinsen groÃes Grinsen ...ich hänge den ja ab


ich warte noch heute! na habt ihr angst? oder einfach wie immer nur ne große klappe1



> ich gehe mal stark von aus , dass das die antwort auf unseren HAZ artikel ist, weil wir mit bc-north ihm wohl als konkurent stehen..und da wir leider nix weiteres als den deister zu bieten haben, macht er den deister schlecht und stellt seine halde als "perfekt" dar...


genau so ist es gewesen! komm mal klar! was für artikel denn?



> BPM würde ich auch dazuzählen!
> 
> Ich würde vorschlagen, wir donnern ihm jetzt einen saftigen Leserbrief an Kopf von dem er selbst beim Denken ans Biken Kopfschmerzen kriegt!


ich warte immer noch!



> Aber bitte im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
> 
> *knall*


ja, genau!



> Haltet mich auf dem Laufenden!
> Morgen ist Krisen-STammtisch! Augenzwinkern


oh oh bitte nicht! ich will auch ganz artig sein! tut mir bitte nichts!



> aber hundertpro...NUR wer macht das? wer kann gute worte und argumente finden und diese in einen seriösen brief zusammenschreiben?!


bin mal gespannt!



> Machen wir das alles morgen...können ja vor den Cocktails schonmal ein paar Gedanken aufschreiben


vergesst mich aber nicht nach dem gesaufe!



> Jungs, könnt ihr mal bitte mit dieser Kinderkacke aufhören?!
> 
> 1. Nicht Bijan macht die Biker im Deister schlecht sondern der Förster und der Redakteur. Ihr wisst nicht was Bijan dazu gesagt hat.
> 
> ...


respekt, janto doch noch etwas verstand!



> tut mir leid...ich seh das anders...
> wenn die idee des artikels wirklich von der zeitung kam, wäre vllt ein statement von tbe drinnen gewesen...aber die ganze zeit dreht sich ja nur um TBE und "deutschlands erfolgreichstem" downhiller...
> dafür fixiert sich der artikel viel zu sehr auf die jungs aus empelde..
> 
> wir konnte in unserem artikel nur den deister als unsere strecken präsentieren...die werden als "langweilig und illegal" dargstellt und die halde als rasante spezial trainingsstrecke.... und somit ist doch logisch das der unwissende leser eher das TBE als "vernünftig" ansieht als uns!


komm mal klar! ich wohne doch in wettbergen!



> Nein, zwischendurch steht was von seinen Rennen und am Ende das Statement mit dem Verein.


und?



> Das sehe ich ähnlich wie Danno.
> 
> Aber wer auch immer diesen Schund verbrochen hat,finde ich trotzdem das wir zumind. einen Leserbrief an die Zeitung schreiben sollten.Wir werden da ja als verrückte Kamikazen die ihre Grenzen nicht einhalten können und arme Passanten gefährden dargestellt.


Und habt ihr das wenigstens gemacht?



> Einen Leserbrief sollte man schreiben, keine Frage. Aber nicht wegen Bijan sondern wegen dem Deister.
> 
> Bitte tut mir einen gefallen und macht das nicht auf eigene Fasut bzw. denkt nochmal 2 Tage über die Sache nach und postet den Text dann vorher im Forum oder so.


Hört sich gut an!



> aber klar..er fährt doch selber im deister..und vorallem wir haben vorher lautstark die trails im deister gelobt, mit verschienden schwierigkeitsgraden und er sagt nun, dass alles ******** und illegal da ist.....
> 
> bcn sind jetzt rowdies und verrückte die durch den wald jagen...


ja genau, das lese ich auch aus dem artikel raus!



> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von Marketing aber ich glaube das nennt man Product Placement. Wenn es kein Interview gewesen wäre, wäre es illegal.
> 
> Angekommen Bijan wurde von der Zeitung angerufen weil sie über die Probleme im Deister berichten wollten (Der Redakteur hat gegoogelt und hat TBE gefunden). Natürlich versucht Bijan dann den Verein gut zu präsentieren um damit Leute anzulocken. Das ist doch klar!
> 
> ...


weiter so!



> ER hat sie nicht als "******** und illegal" bezeichnet! Jedenfall geht das nicht aus dem Artikel hervor und da du dich vermutlich selten mit Bijan triffst, weisst du es auch nicht besser.


danke, endlich jemand der mich versteht!



> Und das steht wo? Das ist DEINE Interpretation von dem Artikel!


danke!



> jaa wie du meinst...nur werden wir VERMUTLICH jetzt einen anderen ruf genießen!


was für einen anderen ruf, ihr habt ja noch nicht mal einen!



> genau, das wird das problem sein... wir werden da echt hart als die, hmm wie nennt man das, vielleicht zerstörer des waldes oder so^^ hingestellt....
> 
> und ja, es ist dannos interpretation des artikels und auch meine, und es wird auch von bestimmt mehr als nur uns so interpretiert werden... vor allem auch von "unwissenden"...
> so denke ich es zumindest... das ist halt das problem...
> ...


ja genau!



> Ich melde mich auch nochmal zu Wort:
> Ich tendiere auch eher zu Dannos "Variante", sry Janto. Augenzwinkern
> Ich sehe eine Absicht dahinter. Bijan hat das für TBE alles geschickt eingefädelt.
> BCN ist gewachsen und gewachsen und mittlerweile der größte Anlaufpunkt für vorallem Biker in und um Hannover und weiter weg.
> ...


ihr bösen schlingel!



> Also mir ist das eigentlich egal wie ich dagestellt werde..man muss darüberstehen....


oh! wahre größe!



> meine gedanken in worte gefasst! danke dafür!....und wenn wir bijan nochmal im deister sehen, fragen wir ihn mal, warum er denn noch hier ist, wenn der deister so langweilig ist und er nix illegales machen will....


macht das mal! sagt das nicht immer! habt ihr angst!



> Wer ist "wir"?! Die Biker aus Hannover, richtig. Ihr tut aber so als ob "wir" BCN ist und dass alle BCN Mitglieder persönlich angegriffen wurden. Da steht aber nix von BCN.


endlich!



> Meine güte wie Paranoid bist du eigentlich? Selbst wenn Bijan bei der Zeitung angerufen hat mit der Absicht einen Artikel über TBE zu bekommen: Glaubst du, dass die dann sofort einen Artikel gegen den Deister und für TBE schreiben? Nein, die werden sowieso vor gehabt haben etwas über die Situation im Deister zu schreiben oder es war ähnlich wie bei dem HAZ Artikel. Und glaubst du er sagt dann "rufen Sie mal bei dem und dem Förster an, die finden die Biker im Deister auch voll ********". So ein schwachsinn!
> 
> Wie kommt ihr überhaupt darauf, dass der Artikel reine Werbung für TBE ist?! Es ist nur im letzten Absatz etwas von TBE zu lesen und es steht nirgends, dass TBE besser ist als der Deister oder so. Da steht nur, dass man bei TBE legal fahren kann und das ist völlig richtig.


ach das hätte ich auch vorher sagen können! hättet ihr einfach mal gefragt!



> Denk mal nach. Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass das so geplant war?! Und wo steht überhaupt, dass Bijan die Biker im Deister Böse findet? Na, wo steht das? Lies nochmal und zitier mal die Stelle im Text.


danke!



> Wieso immer wir? Es gab schon ganz andere Artikel über den Deister. Wo wird BCN angesprochen?!


ja, wo?



> Es geht um fakten und nicht darum sich irgendwelche Interpretationen zu kreieren! Die Fakten aus dem Artikel sind
> 
> - Die Deister Problematik besteht weiterhin
> - Die Förster machen sich weiterhin gegen die Biker stark
> ...


so ist es!



> also RUHE JETZT!
> artikel ist geschrieben...gut ist...scheiss drauf...wir werden weiter im deister fahren und uns nicht mehr um tbe kümmern...scheisst drauf!
> kein bock jetzt wegen anderen zu diskutieren!
> 
> ...


die erkenntnis hast du erst jetzt!



> das "wir" war auf die biker aus hannover bezogen, BCN wurde nicht angegriffen, das ist richtig und das habe ich auch nicht gesagt^^


ja!



> ich schließe mich an! smile


ich auch!



> So und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder bitte lieb smile
> 
> Wenn es deswegen jetzt hier Streit gibt hat Bijan/die Zeitung doch schonmal was erreicht.Wollen wir das?


na ja das wollten wirklich nicht!



> War gar nicht so einfach, das alles zu lesen, aber ich habe es denn doch noch geschafft. So schlimm, wie die Diskussion hier es audrückt, ist der Text nicht, im Gegenteil. Der allgemeine Biker wird nicht schlecht beschrieben, bis auf ein paar Übertreibungen hier und da.
> Wenn Ihr mir den Text noch mal in etwas besserer Qualität zukommen laßt, schreibe ich gerne mal einen Leserbrief für Euch, in dem einiges richtig gestellt wird und durch den ein wesentlich besseres Verständnis für die Deister-Biker aufkommen wird. Er wird mit Sicherheit nicht böse, aber aufklärend und danach stehen die Deister-Biker als die Guten da.
> Ist ein Angebot, oder?


und wo ist er?



> wir streiten uns doch nicht, oder? Augenzwinkern


doch!



> japp, das ist gut Augenzwinkern


ne!



> Ja es wäre wirklich gut wenn den Artikel noch mal jemand richtig scannen könnte. Lingo: Gute bzgl. dem Leserbrief.


hier habe ich mal für euch gemacht!

http://teamblackelite.com/pdf/150207a.pdf
http://teamblackelite.com/pdf/150207b.pdf



> ich war grad kurz im deister und wer kam mir entgegen auf der rückfahrt?!!....kollege bijan....


bin nicht deine kollege!



> wer hätte das gedacht.... Augenzwinkern





> Hast du ihn gefragt?


nein hat er nicht!



> er kam mir mega cool in seinem benz entgegen auf der hauptstraße...also keine chance ihn mal anzuquasseln..


super, deine eigenen freunde lügst auch noch an, sah eher nach ignoranz und flucht aus!



> off topic: was fährt er denn fürn benz?? Augenzwinkern





> e-klasse t-modell...in weiß...sehr alt, wo vorne noch diese kastenscheinwerfer sind...also uralt...mit "pc-homeservice" werbung volle pulle auf der seite..





> bla bla bla wi können eh machen was wir wollen wird sich nie was ändern!!!!!!!


was habt ihr denn bis jetzt gemacht? Ich habe davon nichts mitbekommen!



> Doch..ich hab so das Gefühl das irgenwann der komplette Trail abgerissen wird.





> ah ok nen 190er...
> aber was habt ihr alle für ansichten von alten autos?? das ding is doch nich alt...
> beispiel für alten benz wäre ein /8 oder 123er...


ne ist nen 230er te! also nen w124!



> das würde mir so am arsch vorbei gehen das ich einfach weider aufbauen würde was anderes haben wir doch auch die letzten Jahre nicht gemacht oder siehst du das etwa anders???





> Höhö...ich sag nur Benther  .Ich bin hartnäckig...wobei es so gesehen gar nicht soooo schlecht wäre wenn ein paar Sachen abgerissen würden.Man hat wieder Platz für neuen, noch grössere Sachen





> bin eurer meinung, ABER(das große aber  )
> das könnte wieder bzw noch mehr stress mit den förstern usw geben...
> 
> man muss halt einen mittelweg/eine lösung für beide seiten finden, mit der alle einigermaßen gut leben können...
> ...


ja ja bla bla labbert ma weiter, es passiert so oder so nie was!



> also meine meinung ist einfach die, dass wir so weitermachen wie immer....ab und zu wird sich mal wer aufregen...aber letzendlich ist nie "mehr" drauß geworden...
> in den letzten jahren gab es außer ein paar meinungsverschiedenheiten im diester keine weiteren großen diskussionen.
> wir sollten erst dann uns richtig gehen aufbäumen bzw. an einen runden tisch sitzen, wenn es eskaliert...
> 
> wir machen einfach SO weiter!





> so, ich meld mich auch mal zu wort!!!
> 
> also ich bin genau dannos meinung, denn bisher waren es immer nur lehre drohungen und außerdem haben wir in wennigsen ja noch unseren nachwuch Bürgermeister als große hoffnung





> HUHU, auch ich melde mich seit langem mal wieder zu Wort. Danno hat Recht. Wir lassen es einfach enspannt so weiter laufen. Letzt endlich werden die zuständigen Personen eh auf Danno, Fuchs, Stefan oder mich als Lokals zukommen. Ist leider so. Stefan wurde ja schon angesprochen. Na ja, kann man halt nichts machen. Provozieren allerdings sollten wir niemanden. Einfach normal weiter machen wie immer und hauptsächlich den Grab-Weg befahren.





> und ladys..auch wenn der wirklich "quer" durchgeht....aber der ist nunmal so geil der trail...





> Ich glaub besser wird das nicht mehr mit den Förstern und uns Bikern......mit denen kann man sich nicht einigen
> Die wollen uns aus dem Deister raushaben!!!!!!!!1





> @ Danno
> hast du den bericht den ich heute meinte gelesen? was sagste dazu? wenn man weiß wann in wennigsen könnte man sich ranhängen





> mit unseren bikes , helm und jacket nehmen wir daran teil ....ja was sagt fuchs dazu? der ist doch einer der sehr gut "reden" bzw. "überzeugen " kann...





> meineke macht momentan mit seinem fahrrad durch die orte der der gemeinde angehörig sind...
> und hat da für jedes problem ein ohr!...





> Der Deister gehört mit Sicherheit zum Staatsforst, somit haben ALLE dort Zutritt, man kann die Biker dort nicht so einfach raushalten. Jäger haben Euch prinzipiell nichts zu sagen, der einzige wäre der Förster.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass man sich mit denen zusammen setzen kann, um einen Kompromiss zu finden. Und wenn sich die Biker auf ein gewisses Gebiet beschränken und dieses mit den Förstern abgesprochen wird, dann wissen sie den Rest des Deisters in Ruhe und das wäre auch für sie ein großer Gewinn. Es geht darum, eine Lösung zu finden, mit der sich alle einverstanden erklären können. Versucht es einfach, Euch mit dem oder den Förstern zusammen zu setzen. Was gibt es denn zu verlieren?





> ich muss jetzt mit einem aus der Bauernforst wieder bäume fällen gehen etc....mal gucken ob er uns bzgl. was sagt....





> Wichtig ist, sachlich zu bleiben. Vielleicht vorher schon ein paar Argumente zurecht legen und sinnvolle Vorschläge machen.


ja genau bleibt mal sachlich!



> also wenns zur tat geht würd ich auch wenn ich kein wennigser mehr bin gern dabei sein





> man ist das viel text...
> 1. ich bin jantos meinung: paranioa is zwar lustig zuviel schadet aber!
> 2. finde ich es schön das danno letztendlich so reagiert:"
> wir sollten erst dann uns richtig gehen aufbäumen bzw. an einen runden tisch sitzen, wenn es eskaliert...
> ...


danke!


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2007)

Tach,

wenn ich es richtig sehe, läuft hier zum Thema nichts mehr... also ist hier nun Schluß!

Geht lieber mal ne Runde Radfahren...  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------

